# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Video del Canal de Castilla

## NoRegistrado

Creo que es un buen video en el que esquematiza perfectamente una explicación de ésta magnífica obra comenzada en el período de la Ilustración.




Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (30-may-2014)

----------

